# Solar in cloudy weather



## RIDDECK (3 mo ago)

Hi, I have an Anker 555 Powerhouse generator (1000w). 

Does anyone have any solutions about how to charge this with Solar on a cloudy day?

I have two 80w Jackery panels to charge it (the Anker has a 200w max input), but on a wet, cloudy day it's not even registering as a 1w input! 

Ideally I'd like to make at least 50w, but it's not realistic if I need 10 panels!

I'm sure in the Summer it will be fine, but most of my usage of the Anker is in the Winter.

Any ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Plug it into the wall.... or get more solar panels.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You're fighting with the efficiency of photovoltaics.
Be thankful your eyes are not as inefficient as solar panels.

If you want to charge a battery solely with solar power on a cloudy day, your only options are more panels or getting above the clouds. There's no other way.
You're experiencing on a micro scale what future generations will experience on a global scale if we're dumb enough to solely rely on solar power.


----------



## RIDDECK (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the response. I guess I was expecting at least a few watts to be generated by two decent quality panels.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, quality panels will help. Another place to gain power is to increase the wire sizes. Larger wires = less resistance = more power transfer. Not by a staggering amount, but still a gain.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RIDDECK said:


> Thanks for the response. I guess I was expecting at least a few watts to be generated by two decent quality panels.


Don't take this the wrong way... I don't mean to insult your intelligence, but I have to ask a few questions.
1. Are the panels clean?
2. Is there a protective film covering the panels that should have been removed?
3. Are you using them outside? Windows can drastically decrease effectiveness.

Those panels have a rating of ~25% efficiency, which is comparatively good, but reveals the big problem with PV cells. They're just not great at converting light to energy. They can do it, and they're getting better, but if you can only utilize 25% of available light, you really need a LOT of light.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I've taken to buying 200+-watt panels, just a bit larger for more wattage. Always assume you'll only get a fraction of the listed wattage even in bright sunlight.
I've repeatedly been ready to buy small wind systems but it seems like they're all garbage.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

In full sunlight, properly aimed, you should get about 70-85% of the rated wattage.


----------



## bluesky63 (Jan 2, 2022)

Mid-Missouri, USA I have a larger solar bank( 50 panels x 350 watts each) than you but we all have the same problem. On the average cloudy, winter day- it will only produce maybe 30 killawatt hours total. That is 0.6 kwh each panel. But on most days, it will produce 100 kwh total; that is 2 kwh per panel.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

I supplement my Solar with Wind and Hydro electric generators because of that very problem.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

wraithofroncollins said:


> I supplement my Solar with Wind and Hydro electric generators because of that very problem.


What wind system are you using, if you don't mind?


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

This is what I use...
The Hydro-system is made from car alternators and wooden water wheel, i made myself.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

If you are towards or above the 45th parallel I would invest in bi-facial solar panels, wow they are powerful. Got 24 (405 watts) and it gets the 405 watt plus due to gaining solar on the backside.


----------

